# Realtek AC97 ALC250 Codec Drivers Location?



## Karzy (Oct 12, 2004)

Dear Members,

I have a Toshiba A75-S206 P4 Laptop with a AC 97' ALC250 audio chipset. On Realtek's website while they have specifications and the sort available for download, they have no currenty drivers. On other forums arond I've seen mention of drivers up to version 3.6 but the only one I can find is 3.52. This version of the driver seems to work some of the time, but on hibernation the driver often fails upon resume and sometimes even after reboot/cold boots I have to uninstall/reinstall the driver... Does anyone know a place where a revision history and latest driver can be downloaded for this chipset. Once gain it's the ALC250 AC97 chipset included in the A75-S206 laptop among others.. The problem seems to be exacerbated with Windows XP SP2, but I need SP2 for the enhanced bluetooth support

The website
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-3.aspx?keyword=ALC250

has Specs and Refernce Design available, but no drivers. 


And is described at 
http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/products1-2.aspx?modelid=2003061
as

General Description 
The ALC250 is a 20-bit DAC and 18-bit ADC full duplex AC'97 Rev 2.3 compatible stereo audio CODEC designed for PC multimedia systems, including host/soft audio and AMR/CNR based designs.

The ALC250 incorporates proprietary converter technology to achieve a high SNR (100 dB), sensing logics for device reporting, and a Universal Audio Jack® for improved user experience. The ALC250 AC'97 CODEC supports multiple CODEC extensions with independent variable sampling rates and built-in 3D effects. Two pairs of stereo outputs with independent volume controls, a mono output, and multiple stereo and mono inputs, along with flexible mixing, gain, and mute functions provide a complete integrated audio solution for PCs.

The circuitry of the ALC250 CODEC operates from a 3.3V digital power and 5V analog power supply with EAPD (External Amplifier Power Down) control for use in notebook and PC applications. The ALC250 integrates a 50mW/20Ohm headset audio amplifier into the CODEC, saving BOM costs. It also supports the SPDIF out function (complies with AC'97 Rev 2.3) that offers easy connection of PCs to consumer electronic products, such as AC3 decoders/speakers and mini disk devices.

The ALC250 CODEC supports host/soft audio from Intel ICHx chipsets as well as audio controller based VIA/SIS/ALI/AMD/nVIDIA/ ATI chipsets. Bundled Windows series drivers (Windows 98/ME/NT/2000/XP), EAX/ Direct Sound 3D/ I3DL2/ A3D compatible sound effect utilities (supporting Karaoke, 26 types of environment sound emulation, 10-band software equalizer), HRTF 3D positional audio and Sensaura™ 3DPA (optional) provide an excellent entertainment package and game experience for PC users. An integrated 14.318MHz -> 24.576MHz PLL circuit generates the required clock and eliminates the need for an external crystal. In addition, the ALC250 is embedded with a 7-band digital hardware equalizer to optimize speaker frequency response for mobile PCs.


Features 
Built-in 7-band digital hardware equalizer to optimize speaker response 
Single chip with high S/N ratio (100 dB) 
Meets performance requirements for audio on PC99/2001 systems 
Meets Microsoft WHQL/WLP 2.0 audio requirements 
20-bit DAC and 18-bit ADC resolution 
Complies with AC'97 Rev 2.3 specifications 
LINE/HP-OUT, MIC-IN and LINE-IN sensing 
14.318MHz -> 24.576MHz PLL to eliminate crystal 
S/PDIF output 
12.288MHz BITCLK input 
Integrated PCBEEP generator to save buzzer 
Interrupt capability 
Page registers and Analog Plug & Play 
Three analog line-level stereo inputs with 5-bit volume control: LINE_IN, CD, AUX 
High quality differential CD input 
Two analog line-level mono inputs: PCBEEP, PHONE-IN 
Supports double sampling rate (96KHz) for DVD audio playback 
Two software selectable MIC inputs 
+6/12/20/30dB boost preamplifier for MIC input 
Stereo output with 6-bit volume control 
Mono output with 5-bit volume control 
Headphone output with 50mW/20Ohm amplifier 
3D Stereo Enhancement 
Multiple CODEC extension capability 
External Amplifier Power Down (EAPD) capability 
Power management and enhanced power saving features 
Stereo MIC record for AEC/BF application 
DC Voltage volume control 
Auxiliary power to support Power-Off CD 
Adjustable VREFOUT control 
2 Universal Audio Jacks (UAJ)® for front panel 
Supports 32K/44.1K/48K/96KHz S/PDIF output 
Supports 32K/44.1K/48KHz S/PDIF input 
Power support: Digital: 3.3V; Analog: 3.3V/5V 
Standard 48-pin LQFP package 
EAX™ 1.0 & 2.0 compatible 
Direct Sound 3D™ compatible 
A3D™ compatible 
I3DL2 compatible 
HRTF 3D Positional Audio 
Sensaura™ 3DPA Enhancement (optional) 
10-band software equalizer 
Voice cancellation and key shifting in Karaoke mode 
AVRack® Media Player 
Configuration Panel for improved user experience 

Applications 
Multimedia PCs 
3D PC games 
Information appliances (IA) 
Voice recognition 
Audio conferencing 



Any input would be appreciated! Thanks

Chuck


----------



## ekÆsine (Oct 3, 2004)

these minght be the drivers you're looking for:

http://drivers.soft32.com/driver/download-REALTEK_Sound_Card_ALC250-24529.html

http://drivers.softpedia.com/public/cat/3/10/index.shtml

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/dlac97-2.aspx?lineid=5&famid=12&series=8&Software=True


----------

